# Cold remedies during IVF



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Good morning,

I wonder if you could tell me if there are any cold remedies which are okay to take during IVF treatment. I'm currently taking buserelin and gonal F and was coping quite nicely until I got a stinker of a cold on top, and now I feel like death warmed up.   

I've been told to stay away from NSAIDs, but I don't know if other drugs might interfere with treatment. I thought lemsip might help and my local pharmacist checked there were no listed drug interactions with phenylephrine, but he couldn't guarantee it wouldn't affect my tx cycle in other ways. He suggested olbas oil instead, but I'd heard that was bad during pregnancy and so I wanted to check with someone more familiar with IVF before I took anything. 

Sorry for the essay, I really appreciate your time.

Dx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Best to stick to plain paracetamol, hot drinks, steam inhalations and mild menthol sweets for the blocked nose and sore throat.

Decongestants could potentially affect blood flow to all parts of the body and I would not want any effect on your lining or the growth of the eggs. Although unlikely it is best not to risk it when you don't really need it.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Hazel, the last thing i want to do is risk any affects to my lining etc. I'll stck it out with some warm blackcurrant. 

Thanks for your help and congratulations on having your baby boy earlier this year.


----------

